# Storage for screw-machine (stubby) drills



## JPMacG (Feb 10, 2022)

How do you all store your short length drills?  I have accumulated a bunch, which I purchased several at a time from McMaster.  I have them in a tool box drawer and I have to fumble through them for the size I need.  I'd like to get an empty index but indexes for short-length drills are almost non-existent.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 10, 2022)

Drill holes in an alumnium block and mark the holes .


----------



## JPMacG (Feb 10, 2022)

Thanks.  Do you keep the block in a case of some kind so that they don't fall out?  Or do you always keep the block upright?


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 10, 2022)

I keep everything ( well , almost everything ) upright .   I had to give up on trying to keep drills in indexes about 30 years ago as they multiplied at night . Really anything that would hold them is fine . I have nylon holders for end mills and other things made up but outgrew them also . These days , everything gets thrown into the appropriate container until I can't lift it , then another container is started .


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 10, 2022)

Here's an end mill holder for 1/4" , 3/8" and 1/2" shanks . You can always make something similar to hold drills .


----------



## WobblyHand (Feb 10, 2022)

JPMacG said:


> How do you all store your short length drills?  I have accumulated a bunch, which I purchased several at a time from McMaster.  I have them in a tool box drawer and I have to fumble through them for the size I need.  I'd like to get an empty index but indexes for short-length drills are almost non-existent.


Huot makes short drill indexes.  Bought one a while back.  Bought a few drills at a time.  Now the box is almost complete.  Sure isn't the cheapest way to do it, but it does stretch out the outlay.  McMaster has short drill indexes, number, fractional, letter, and full monte.  I'm sure there are other places to get them.  Wish there was a sensible way to store the odd ball metric drills I've collected.  Best I can think of is drilling out holes in a block.


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 10, 2022)

I bought a set of screw machine drills and they came packed in a Huot box.


----------



## Dan Krager (Feb 10, 2022)

If you have any buddies that work in hospital maintenance dept you can buy them donuts and they will likely steer old medicine carts your way.  They are very expensive for them to buy, get outdated quickly, and are expensive to get rid of.  I have two medicine carts that have 120 drawers each and the drawers are subdivided with partitions.  Mine are just the right length for drills and taps. These carts cost the facility $4000 apiece and I was given them with their blessing for taking them off their dock.

DanK


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 10, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Huot makes short drill indexes.  Bought one a while back.  Bought a few drills at a time.  Now the box is almost complete.  Sure isn't the cheapest way to do it, but it does stretch out the outlay.  McMaster has short drill indexes, number, fractional, letter, and full monte.  I'm sure there are other places to get them.  Wish there was a sensible way to store the odd ball metric drills I've collected.  Best I can think of is drilling out holes in a block.


I have one from Huot, that I got with the stubbies (used)


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 10, 2022)

Dan Krager said:


> If you have any buddies that work in hospital maintenance dept you can buy them donuts and they will likely steer old medicine carts your way.  They are very expensive for them to buy, get outdated quickly, and are expensive to get rid of.  I have two medicine carts that have 120 drawers each and the drawers are subdivided with partitions.  Mine are just the right length for drills and taps. These carts cost the facility $4000 apiece and I was given them with their blessing for taking them off their dock.
> 
> DanK


Hey Dan, pics??


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 10, 2022)

Most likely made by Metro Cabinets . I spotted them out while in the hospital . Very nice and also have built in number locks . I inquired about them while there .


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 10, 2022)

I have a minor obsession with stub drills. When this popped up on CL for $150, I couldn't get my wallet out fast enough.


----------



## Dan Krager (Feb 10, 2022)

A really lousy picture but cropped out of a much larger one.  You get the idea.  The back is identical to the front.  If all the drawer units which come out in frames of 12 were present there would be 96 drawers about 11" long, with dovetailed partition settings every 1/2".  They are about 4" wide and almost 2" deep on this.  (I remembered wrong on how many in each frame).  They all lock in place when the frame is seated shut.  Very high quality ball bearing 4" casters that lock. I just got lucky.  

DanK


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 10, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> I have a minor obsession with stub drills. When this popped up on CL for $150, I couldn't get my wallet out fast enough.
> 
> View attachment 395851


me too. I like the fact that they don't require a big change in table height from a tap, and also that they just drill straighter due to their short length.. what I can't understand is why they cost so much more than jobbers.


----------



## JPMacG (Feb 10, 2022)

Thanks.  The empty indexes at McMaster are just what I was looking for and their costs are reasonable.

I agree, short length bits are great.  They fit my small machines better than jobber drills, and they drill relatively straight.  The factory sharpened ones from McMaster drill accurate holes.  They make good spotting drills too.  Of course, after I sharpen them for the first time they are never as good.


----------



## IamNotImportant (Feb 10, 2022)

i kinda like this 






						Tough Equipment & Tools, Pay Less | VEVOR US
					

VEVOR offers a full range of equipment & tools, kitchen supplies, home & garden service, etc. Shop our premium products at affordable prices.




					www.vevor.com


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Feb 10, 2022)

As much as I lust after "stub" drills, I haven't been able to justify any, . . . yet. For storage, I would use a "normal" drill index and put small pieces of wood below each rack. Wood or metal, hot glued in place, they would be a little top heavy when open, but OK when closed.

.


----------



## wachuko (Feb 10, 2022)

I now know that I need one as well… goodness…


----------



## Jackle1312 (Feb 10, 2022)

I have 2 inch and a letter sitting here that need a home


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 11, 2022)

Tough Equipment & Tools, Pay Less | VEVOR US
					

VEVOR offers a full range of equipment & tools, kitchen supplies, home & garden service, etc. Shop our premium products at affordable prices.




					www.vevor.com
				




I have one of these in a fractional set and don't use it . It's not a Vevor but the other company . Still too little for my needs .


----------



## WCraig (Feb 11, 2022)

JPMacG said:


> How do you all store your short length drills?  I have accumulated a bunch, which I purchased several at a time from McMaster.  I have them in a tool box drawer and I have to fumble through them for the size I need.  I'd like to get an empty index but indexes for short-length drills are almost non-existent.


On a drill stand between the mill and lathe:




Craig


----------



## wachuko (Feb 11, 2022)

IamNotImportant said:


> i kinda like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been searching... and that is a great deal for all three... I need this as well.  I have a bunch of drill bits that I bought and are just sitting in a box... Need to sort them and store them.

Pulling the trigger on this one.


----------



## IamNotImportant (Feb 11, 2022)

wachuko said:


> I have been searching... and that is a great deal for all three... I need this as well.  I have a bunch of drill bits that I bought and are just sitting in a box... Need to sort them and store them.
> 
> Pulling the trigger on this one.


yes.. once the spring season starts.. i will be ordering that one too and a bunch of other stuff


----------



## kiwi_007 (Feb 12, 2022)

Not my idea, but bought these sets (metric & fraction) I had been searching for a metric set for some time with no luck, so was quite happy to pay the $51 for these two sets.


----------



## keeena (Feb 15, 2022)

@kiwi_007 - You can buy metric (and imperial) transfer punch stands here: link. About $22 for the 1-13 by half mm. Cheap import transfer punch sets aren't much more than that; could repurpose the rack and just tuck the punches away to use when needed.

[edit] - I read your post too quickly; thought you were looking for metric. Anyway - link there for anyone who wants a stand! There is a seller of these on ebay too; slightly better price.

3d printing certainly a good, cheap option too: link


----------

